# Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

Pressemeldung

*Meerforelle, 50CM+ project​*








Mehr Infos:
http://50cm-plus.com/index.php/de/

Ziel unseres Projektes 50 cm+ ist die Erhaltung, der Schutz und die Förderung der Meerforelle (Salmo trutta trutta).

Dazu wollen wir den Freizeitanglern die, wie wir, ihrer Passion folgen und an der Küste den Meerforellen nachstellen ein paar Aspekte nahe bringen, die zum Nachdenken anregen sollen.

Das Angeln auf Meerforellen an der Küste unterliegt im wesentlichen keiner Kontrolle und Verwaltung durch Vereine oder Institutionen. Dadurch kommt es nach unseren Erfahrungen immer wieder zu schlimmen Auswüchsen.

Jahr für Jahr erleben wir an unseren Stränden die gleichen Szenarien, bei denen immer wieder untermaßige Fische, Absteiger, Meerforellen im Laichkleid oder ganze Trupps von knapp maßigen Meerforellen ohne nachzudenken abgeschlagen werden.

Natürlich ist auch diese Fischerei durch Gesetze und Verordnungen reglementiert, aber die schmalen Budgets der weisungsbefugten Kontrollorgane lähmen diese bis zur Handlungsunfähigkeit, so dass an der deutschen Ostsee kaum Kontrollen stattfinden. Wir möchten hier nicht die Sittenwächter sein und mit Argusaugen das Angelverhalten der Mitangler überwachen, das steht uns nicht zu und würde uns in der Sache auch nicht weiterbringen.

Wir sehen das gesetzliche Schonmaß von 40 cm für Meerforellen sehr kritisch. Wie soll man den Zustand bewerten, dass eine Meerforelle mit gerade einmal 40 cm Körperlänge entnommen werden darf (muß)?

Dieser Fisch hat in der Regel noch nie in seinem Leben die Laichreise in seinen Geburts- / Besatzbach angetreten und wird dieses nun auch nicht mehr können. Dadurch verliert sich komplett der lobenswerte Gedanke an Nachhaltigkeit.

Die Landesverbände und Behörden sollten doch eigentlich wissen, dass die gesetzlichen Schonmaße dem Zweck der Nachhaltigkeit dienen sollen und nicht ihm entgegenstehen. Das ist ein Zustand, den wir zumindest nicht mehr hinnehmen möchten und hierfür steht unser 50CM+ Logo als gut sichtbares Zeichen.

Für UNS sind 50CM+ als freiwilliges Schonmaß , verbunden mit einer auch sonst maßvollen Entnahme der richtige und für jeden nachvollziehbare Weg in Richtung Nachhaltigkeit.

Wir wollen nicht anklagen, diffamieren oder uns anmaßen andere in Ihrem Tun zu bewerten, das ist nicht in unserem Interesse und steht uns auch nicht zu.

Wir möchten mit unseren Aufklebern und Aufnähern ein sichtbares Zeichen setzen, um zu zeigen, wir Angler, die an einer nachhaltigen Fischerei interessiert sind, sind kein Einzelfall.

Uns trifft man überall an der Küste. Dieses Zeichen soll natürlich auch die anderen Angler für eine nachhaltige Fischerei sensibilisieren und zum Nachdenken anregen.



Tom Biel, Westerholz • Ralf Meyer, Sylt


----------



## BERND2000 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

Da folgt auf Seite 4 noch ein sinnvoller Gedanke.

 "Das zurücksetzen der Rogner/Weibchen"


----------



## marioschreiber (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

An und für sich eine gute Initative ...

Aber was ist wenn ich den Aufkleber am Schnurkorb habe und mich jemand dabei sieht (und ansch....ßt) wenn ich einen offiziell schon maßigen Fisch zurück setze ?

Ich habe auch ein persönliches Mindestmaß, aber gesetzeskonform ist es nun mal nicht...

Mit dem Aufkleber würde ich zwar meine Wunschvorstellung nach außen hin zeigen, würde mich aber strafbar machen wenn ich mich daran halte.
Und wie reagieren andere Angler wenn ich dann doch mal eine 45er mitnehme obwohl ich den Aufkleber trage ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

Sehe ich genauso!

Vor ein paar Jahren gab es hier oben mal eine Aktion, das Mindesmaß anzuheben. Die Politik hat es nicht interessiert...

Mich würde es interessieren, was bei einem Prozess herauskommt, wenn man begründet, das ein 45er eben noch nicht abgelaicht hat.

Aber da wir hier ja nicht irgendwo, sondern in D sind, gibts warscheinlich ordentlich Ärger...


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

ein erster schritt in diese richtung wäre dann ein einheitliches mindestmaß von 45 cm,


----------



## MeFo-Tom (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

ich, Tom Biel habe das Projekt auch schon bei Herrn Dr. Lemke von der oberen Fischereibehörde SH vorgestellt, er begrüßt die Initiative und hat es an den   entsprechenden Fachbereichsleiter Herrn Momme weitergeleitet. Dort soll es als Anregung für die neue KÜFO eingebracht werden. - schauen wir mal !

dieses Video habe ich ihm als Anregung mitgeschickt: 

http://youtu.be/xQEKxcFrmOo

Netten Gruß von der Küste - Tom


----------



## Tewi (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

saubere Sache Tom....!


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*



Tewi schrieb:


> Tom Biel hat das Projekt auch schon bei Herrn Lemke von der oberen Fischereibehörde SH vorgestellt, er begrüßt die Initiative und hat es an den   entsprechenden Fachbereichsleiter weitergeleitet. Dort soll es als Anregung für die neuen Fischschonmaße eingebracht werden. - schauen wir mal !



Ach, wirklich? 
:q


----------



## volkerm (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

Das Entnahmefenster fuer diese Fische gehoert auf 55-70 cm. Das Ganze ohne Widerhaken.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*



volkerm schrieb:


> Das Entnahmefenster fuer diese Fische gehoert auf 55-70 cm. Das Ganze ohne Widerhaken.



Na, Fliegenfischer?


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*



MeFo-Tom schrieb:


> ich, Tom Biel habe das Projekt auch schon bei Herrn Dr. Lemke von der oberen Fischereibehörde SH vorgestellt, er begrüßt die Initiative und hat es an den   entsprechenden Fachbereichsleiter Herrn Momme weitergeleitet. Dort soll es als Anregung für die neue KÜFO eingebracht werden. - schauen wir mal !



Alles schön ung gut, solange die Fischer ihre Netze aber Zickzack oder in Rundbogen zum Ufer stellen und geielt "Ostseelachse" fangen, ist das alles der Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.

Also sollen die Leute, die für den Bestand sorgen, wieder mal als erstes zurückstecken.

So langsam bin ich es leid, das hier ein paar Dutzend Nebenerwerbsgeier den Bestand plätten, ohne das es irgendjemanden Interessiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

Mefos schützen?

Wilde Ostseelachse aus der Kieler Förde?

Wohl eher Mefos bei der Menge:
http://www.ostseedorsch.de/lachs.html

Da können sich Angler noch so viel abzappeln, dat wird nix mit besseren Beständen mit der Raubfischerei/vermarktung..

Und wie viele Nebenerwerbsfischer überall "Ostseelachs" verkaufen, weiss ja auch jeder, der offenen Auges an der Küste unterwegs ist - und wie viel davon wirklich Lachs ist und wie viel Meerforelle, kann man nur schätzen..

Dass aber Fischer "Meerforelle" verkaufen, hab ich noch nicht mitgekriegt (Tipp: Falsche Deklarierung - anzeigen..........)

..


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

Deswegen hab ich Osteseelachs auch in Anführungszeichen gesetzt. Die Fischer holen große Mengen an guten Mefos raus. Aber wir Angler (die sich um den Bestand kümmern...) dürfen dann wieder als erstes einpacken.

Wie war das mit dem Aalfangverbot für Angler, während Komorane weiter fressen und Kraftwerke weiter häckseln?


----------



## Tewi (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

Was willst sagen mit deinem Post daci7......???


----------



## MeFo-Tom (2. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Alles schön ung gut, solange die Fischer ihre Netze aber Zickzack oder in Rundbogen zum Ufer stellen und geielt "Ostseelachse" fangen, ist das alles der Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.
> 
> Also sollen die Leute, die für den Bestand sorgen, wieder mal als erstes zurückstecken.
> 
> So langsam bin ich es leid, das hier ein paar Dutzend Nebenerwerbsgeier den Bestand plätten, ohne das es irgendjemanden Interessiert.



Gut, mein Lieber mir würden auch 32000 Gründe einfallen warum ich die Hände nicht aus der Tasche bekomme. Es ist auch immer praktisch wenn man jemanden hat wie Du die Nebenerwerbsfischer die natürlich an allem Übel schuld sind - ach und das ist ja alle sooo ungerecht ... Frage warum stehst Du dann Morgens überhaupt noch auf ? 

Jump mal über Deinen Schatten und mach bei so einem Projekt mit - egal wie die Sache ausgeht oder was DU davon hast ! - 
Einfach darum, weil die Idee und das Projekt gut und sinnvoll ist. 

Ich leite hier im Norden die Schutzgemeinschaft Langballigau - ich weiß wovon Du redest ... 

Ich sage nur "Do It !" :g


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

Mach dir um meine Entnahme mal keine Sorgen. 

Du hast meinen Respekt für dein Engagement für die Meerforelle - warum du meine Meinung bzgl. der Fischer relativierst, verstehe ich aber nicht.


----------



## daci7 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*



Tewi schrieb:


> Was willst sagen mit deinem Post daci7......???


Das sah nur lustig aus, da genau über deinem Post exakt das Gleiche stand 
Wollt Niemand aufn Schlips treten oder so. 
Zum Thema: Ich hab in meinem Leben noch keine Mefo gefangen - kein Ahnung wie ich dazu steh. Ist denn die massive Entnahme von u50 Fischen ein Problem bei euch?
Wenn ich mal anner Küste bin hat das schon Seltenheitswert, wenn ich jemanden mit ner Forelle seh ...


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

Dann warst Du bisher zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort. 
Es kann auch ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## MeFo-Tom (3. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mach dir um meine Entnahme mal keine Sorgen.
> 
> Du hast meinen Respekt für dein Engagement für die Meerforelle - warum du meine Meinung bzgl. der Fischer relativierst, verstehe ich aber nicht.



Danke! #6 Es hört sich da leider immer so pauschaliert an ! Wir Angler sind ja auch nicht begeistert wenn wir immer alle über einen Kamm gezogen werden!  Wir mußten hier oben auch erst lernen damit umzugehen, wenn man quasi Tür an Tür mit den Fischern lebt, sollte man sich arragieren.  Die sind auch nicht alle gleich! :q


----------



## MeFo-Tom (3. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das sah nur lustig aus, da genau über deinem Post exakt das Gleiche stand
> Wollt Niemand aufn Schlips treten oder so.
> Zum Thema: Ich hab in meinem Leben noch keine Mefo gefangen - kein Ahnung wie ich dazu steh. Ist denn die massive Entnahme von u50 Fischen ein Problem bei euch?
> Wenn ich mal anner Küste bin hat das schon Seltenheitswert, wenn ich jemanden mit ner Forelle seh ...



Ich Anworte mal für Tewi ! :m - Er hatte das gleiche gepostet weil mein Account hier noch in Dornröschenschlaf war - da ich hier nicht so der Oberaktive bin ! :q 

Das Projekt 50CM+ weist auf die Mißstände in unserer KÜFO bezüglich der Schonmaße hin. Eine Meerforelle darf mit 40cm entnommen werden, und hat somit wenn sie entnommen wird , keine Chance auch nur einmal am Laichgeschehen teilzunehmen.
(Das gilt auch z.B. für den Dorsch und andere Arten)
Da wir aber sehr viel mit der Meerforellen Angelei und Aufzucht zu tun haben - konzentrieren wir uns "erstmal" auf die Meerforellen. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## MeFo-Tom (3. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*



Findling schrieb:


> Dann warst Du bisher zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort.
> Es kann auch ganz anders aussehen.



#6 Da hast du wohl recht - Wir kennen das auch anders ! :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*



MeFo-Tom schrieb:


> Danke! #6 Es hört sich da leider immer so pauschaliert an ! Wir Angler sind ja auch nicht begeistert wenn wir immer alle über einen Kamm gezogen werden!  Wir mußten hier oben auch erst lernen damit umzugehen, wenn man quasi Tür an Tür mit den Fischern lebt, sollte man sich arragieren.  Die sind auch nicht alle gleich! :q



Die Sache ist aber, das die Fischer Geld verdienen wollen/müssen. Somit haben die schon einmal einen anderen Grund, als die Angler.

Ich kenne nicht viele Fischer, aber die ich kenne, interessieren sich nicht für Bestände oder degleichen. Da zählt der aktuelle Tag, der Rest ist egal.

Und ich wurde leider auch mal Zeuge, wieviele von den silbernen "Ostseelachsen" in so einem ufernahen "Dorschnetz" drin sind.

Es ist traurig. Das Problem mit dem 50er Projekt, die meisten Leute die sowieso nicht jeden Fisch entnehmen betrifft es nicht. Und die Angler, die alles totschlagen, werden sich für das 50er Projekt nicht interessieren.


----------



## MeFo-Tom (3. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Sache ist aber, das die Fischer Geld verdienen wollen/müssen. Somit haben die schon einmal einen anderen Grund, als die Angler.
> 
> Ich kenne nicht viele Fischer, aber die ich kenne, interessieren sich nicht für Bestände oder degleichen. Da zählt der aktuelle Tag, der Rest ist egal.
> 
> ...



Fischer sind ein schwieriges Klientel -  vor allem die Küstenfischer da Sie anscheinend durch die Seefahrerei und die damit einhergehenden Beziehungen, auch beim Wasserschutz und ähnlichen Behörden immer einen Sonderstatus haben. 

Schön ist es das die Lizenzen nicht mehr einfach innerhalb der Familien weitergereicht werden können. Viele von denen fischen im Nebenerwerb, haben also Hauptjobs um die Kohle ranzufahren.

Es ist bei uns in der Region zumidestens so, das der Fischereiverein hier jedes Jahr in alle der Flensburger Förde & Aussenförde zufliessende Gewässer ein Besatz von 500 Meerforellen eingebringen läßt. Die Fische stammen aus der Produktion von Ali Hahn ... Nachhaltigkeit ist nicht deren Stärke!  Einige Söhne von lokalen Fischern,  die ich beim Schwarzangeln erwischt habe, und die von der Polizei vor die Wahl gestellt wurden - Anzeige oder freiwillig  3 x bei Projekten der SG - Langballigau zu arbeiten, sind nun bei uns Mitglied und voll dabei...  

Mit dem 50CM+ Project mache ich mir keine Sorgen es entwicket sich zum Selbstläufer, mittlerweile gibt es Ableger in Dänemark und der Schweiz ... Wir sind auf dem Fly Festival in Kolding und eine Woche später in Bayern auf der EWF 2015 ... und das geniale ist --- Das Project ist gerade mal 5 Wochen alt!  :vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

Der verantwortungsbewusste Angler macht das bereits, was hier gefordert wird. Untermaßige entnimmt der nicht. Folglich richtet sich die Forderung an die, die es bisher auch anders handhaben. Die werden immer machen was sie wollen. Schade aber auch. 
Abgesehen davon würde ich mich nicht trauen mit ner schmalen 44er am Gürtel zu Angeln. Wenige Ausnahmen zb wenn der Fisch keine Überlebenschance hat.


----------



## skally (6. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

Ich finde die Idee die dahinter steckt ja ziemlich klasse.
Bloß habe ich dabei komische Hintergedanken/befürchtungen.

Die Angler tun sehr viel für die Mefo, Fluss/Bach-renaturierungen, Zucht &  Besatzmassnahmen, 50cm+ Projekt etc. 
Alles Initiativen welche die Zukunft der Mefo-Angelei bisher recht positiv beeinflusst. Ich finds persönlich klasse. Weiter so!#6

Aber alles zusammen genommen, kriegt es den anschein das dem Nebenerwerbsfischer mit seinen Netzen, den größten "Vorteil" dieser o.g. Initiativen haben.
Solang die sich nicht an Regeln halten...:r
Netze in der nähe von Schutzzonen, Netze 2kilometer lang im Bogen zum Ufer(unter 200m vom ufer entfernt) Angefärbte Fische abschlagend, etc.  :c

Und hoffentlich geht es nicht in die Richtung, das wir Küstenangler nurnoch untermäßige fangen, und auf zehn Fische, neun unter 50cm und ein "abgemagerter" über 50cm. Weil diese bekanntlich sich durch die Maschengröße der Netze durchschummeln können.|supergri

Freundlich Grüße


----------



## FischFan (7. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Meerforelle, 50CM+ project*

Das Beste ist man angelt ganz gezielt auf 5kg+ Fische! Mache ich jedenfalls. Melde mich wenn ich rausfinde wie es geht :q
Schuldigung aber wenn es zu ernst wird kommen mir nur dumme Ideen.
Schöne Saison auch den mitlesenden Nebenerwerbsfischern, lasst einfach jede zweite Masche weg dann klappt das wenigstens bei Euch ! :vik:


----------

